# One-Hand Drive Doesn't Work



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

Has anyone had the issue where the one-handed driving doesn't work? If I let go of the auger then the auger stops. I've watched a few machine demo videos to make sure I was using the feature correctly and I am.

I just took delivery a few weeks back. Wondering if maybe they just forgot to do something or if it is an easy fix for me.

edit: oops, forgot to specify that it is a brand new 928CTD. Not sure if that makes it a 2021 or 2022.

SOLVED!

Full response in post 42.

TL;DR is like others have said: when I reassembled everything it worked but did not work until EVERYTHING was put back together and tightened up.

*IF *anyone has this issue, I'd recommend loosening the two bolts on the auger handle on the side and retightening them. Maybe that would have been enough.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

It is helpful to us who are trying to diagnose a problem if you post the make and model (ok, its a Honda) snowblower, its approximate age (new, used, abused, whatever) and any other pertinent info. 

I'll take a guess based on my old HS828, which has the auger control on right handlebar, and wheel/clutch on the left. If I press the auger lever only, it will pop up and stop the auger when I release it. The drive clutch lever (left), when held down will lock the auger lever down. There are 16 little pieces that allow the clutch lever to lock down, and 15 similar pieces for the drive clutch. These include pressure washers (cupped), flat washers, little pawls, nuts, and more. I think that you need to clean this locking mechanism and lightly lubricate it. Again, this is a swag* based on the foibles of my machine. You will need a pictorial diagram of your auger's pivot with all these pieces if your machine is similar to mine.

Once you post more info about your machine, I'm sure the real experts will chime in.

*scientific wild-a**ed guess


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

WrenchIt said:


> It is helpful to us who are trying to diagnose a problem if you post the make and model (ok, its a Honda) snowblower, its approximate age (new, used, abused, whatever) and any other pertinent info.
> 
> I'll take a guess based on my old HS828, which has the auger control on right handlebar, and wheel/clutch on the left. If I press the auger lever only, it will pop up and stop the auger when I release it. The drive clutch lever (left), when held down will lock the auger lever down. There are 16 little pieces that allow the clutch lever to lock down, and 15 similar pieces for the drive clutch. These include pressure washers (cupped), flat washers, little pawls, nuts, and more. I think that you need to clean this locking mechanism and lightly lubricate it. Again, this is a swag* based on the foibles of my machine. You will need a pictorial diagram of your auger's pivot with all these pieces if your machine is similar to mine.
> 
> ...


sorry! Forgot completely because just mentioned the model in a previous comment on another post. It’s a brand new 928CTD. Not sure if that makes it a 2021 or 2022.

Thank you for that information. Sounds a little more involved than I was hoping for but maybe manageable.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

lostincanada said:


> It’s a brand new 928CTD. Not sure if that makes it a 2021 or 2022.


Under warranty? Might be worth taking it to your dealer for service. I'm not suggesting that you take that locking mechanism apart without a Service Manual. If dealership service is not available or you are out of warranty, the manual is still your best accessory. It shows where and what to lubricate as well as all the pieces parts.

Ideally you need some input here from @Oneacer and @orangputeh.


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

WrenchIt said:


> Under warranty? Might be worth taking it to your dealer for service. I'm not suggesting that you take that locking mechanism apart without a Service Manual. If dealership service is not available or you are out of warranty, the manual is still your best accessory. It shows where and what to lubricate as well as all the pieces parts.
> 
> Ideally you need some input here from @Oneacer and @orangputeh.


Definitely still under warranty. I got it delivered like 2 weeks ago. They must’ve missed something in assembling. I can’t bring it to them since I don’t have a pick up (that’s why it was delivered) but I feel as though they should be able to find a way to fix their mistake. I’ve messaged them too so should hear back tomorrow but was hoping someone here was going to have an easy fix. I don’t mind doing a bit of work myself but not if it’s something that they’ll use to void a warranty.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Pretty easy fix if the machine is new, check cable and lock on right side, mine is 2 yrs old and no problem with the locking mech. but there is adjustment.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

I consider the Honda Service Manual to be as important as the tires for one of these machines, especially as the machine ages and needs some work. Absent Honda's spec's, you are guessing based on years of experience. Since I don't have those years of working on any one (or even one class of) machine, I buy it when I buy the machine. This goes for snowblowers, chainsaws (download), anything that I might end up repairing/adjusting.


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

Johnny G1 said:


> Pretty easy fix if the machine is new, check cable and lock on right side, mine is 2 yrs old and no problem with the locking mech. but there is adjustment.


Thanks. I’ll take a look with some daylight today.


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

WrenchIt said:


> I consider the Honda Service Manual to be as important as the tires for one of these machines, especially as the machine ages and needs some work.


Good tip! Planned on getting a manual at some point but really didn’t think I’d already need it lol.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

havent read all the posts.

it's under warranty so take it to dealer.

famous last words "It's probably an easy fix."

maybe ......maybe not. 

dont wanna hear any excuses

GOT


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Some folks have mentioned just loosening the bolts on the auger lever and then retightening them with the lever held all the way up. But only if the dealer doesn't fix it right up for you...


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

Thanks orangputeh and tabora! The "issue" was forwarded to their service department but they seem confident in being able to figure something out that works for me.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

lostincanada said:


> Thanks orangputeh and tabora! The "issue" was forwarded to their service department but they seem confident in being able to figure something out that works for me.


Let us know how they resolve it.


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

Mine was delivered with the auger/drive lever interlock not working as well. Still waiting on the dealer to come repair it. According the the guy over the phone, it just needs adjusting. I couldn't figure it out myself.


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

tabora said:


> Some folks have mentioned just loosening the bolts on the auger lever and then retightening them with the lever held all the way up. But only if the dealer doesn't fix it right up for you...


This is what he did to fix mine. Loosen the bolts on the auger lever. And you need 3 hands for this, while one person is holding up the auger lever, the other puts upward tension on the cable while tightening back down the auger lever.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

lostincanada said:


> sorry! Forgot completely because just mentioned the model in a previous comment on another post. It’s a brand new 928CTD. Not sure if that makes it a 2021 or 2022.
> 
> Thank you for that information. Sounds a little more involved than I was hoping for but maybe manageable.



Same problem with my 2021 HSS724...Honda claims no knowledge of a systemic problem.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

Mick_Mach said:


> This is what he did to fix mine. Loosen the bolts on the auger lever. And you need 3 hands for this, while one person is holding up the auger lever, the other puts upward tension on the cable while tightening back down the auger lever.


But the cables don't trigger this device...the interlock is a mechanism on the cross shaft...now I'm confused.


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

Gatekeeper said:


> But the cables don't trigger this device...the interlock is a mechanism on the cross shaft...now I'm confused.


The guy from the dealer stopped by house and I watched(and helped as I was the third hand) him do it. Took less than a minute.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

Mick_Mach said:


> The guy from the dealer stopped by house and I watched(and helped as I was the third hand) him do it. Took less than a minute.


 Wow...I have looked at every parts blow up I can find and there is no link between the cables and the interlock...good for you!!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Gatekeeper said:


> But the cables don't trigger this device...the interlock is a mechanism on the cross shaft...now I'm confused.


Apparently if the cable connection to the lever is out of adjustment, it keeps the interlock from engaging.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

tabora said:


> Apparently if the cable connection to the lever is out of adjustment, it keeps the interlock from engaging.


It would have to be too tight, and that makes sense...there is a bit of slack in both my cables.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

OK...here's an update...actually a work around...there is a tang on the rear end of the lever that when crushed down allows the lever to travel further and engage the interlock. Apparently they have done it to all their stock units and it solved the problem. I had actually consider shaving a bit of rubber off the grip to make this happen. I hadn't consider the tang and I will post the results. Either sloppy engineering or poor quality control.

The tech will stop by my house and do it later today...I'm keeping an open mind.


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

Blame the dealer, it should've been caught during PDI. It's just a 20 second adjustment. Nothing to it!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

Mick_Mach said:


> Blame the dealer, it should've been caught during PDI. It's just a 20 second adjustment. Nothing to it!


Yes it should have been caught, but it's not an adjustment...I am 100% certain of that (25 years a transmission shop owner). Had it been that simple I would have done it.


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

Gatekeeper said:


> Yes it should have been caught, but it's not an adjustment...I am 100% certain of that (25 years a transmission shop owner). Had it been that simple I would have done it.


It is that simple. I literally first hand helped the tech do it on Friday evening in my garage! Look up under the auger lever. Engage and disengage the lever and you'll see the cable with a ball on the end going to work. The travel on that cable needs to be shortened a bit and is done so using the method I already mentioned.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Mick_Mach said:


> It's just a 20 second adjustment. Nothing to it!





Gatekeeper said:


> but it's not an adjustment


In this video @ 36:05 (I've queued it there), you can see what John Franco (and I) did to "fix" our interlock after installing the Oxford grips.


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

tabora said:


> In this video @ 36:05 (I've queued it there), you can see what John Franco (and I) did to "fix" our interlock after installing the Oxford grips.


That's exactly it! Easy peasy.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

@Mick_Mach , @Gatekeeper and other new Honda owners: strongly advise that you read the stickies at the top of the Honda Forum. Lots of good info there, including that video, for example...


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

The tech just left...he put an adjustable wrench over the end of the leaver and bent it up less than 1/8"...it works perfect. Honda should not be happy that this is solution, but I see no downside to it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Gatekeeper said:


> The tech just left...he put an adjustable wrench over the end of the leaver and bent it up less than 1/8"...it works perfect. Honda should not be happy that this is solution, but I see no downside to it.


That's the 5-lb sledge method of achieving the same outcome. Better to finesse it, I think. He should watch the video... Hopefully that dealership does not employ heavy-handed methods on their other repairs.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

Who would have thought people could get so bitter about a post discussing a minor repair.


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

I can see that solution not holding up over time, but ya never know! At least you've learned from the vid how to do the adjustment yourself now if you ever need to.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

No reason it shouldn't last as long as the other lever...the change in angle was only on the rear quarter of the lever, and quite easy to do. To look at it there is no obvious change. This was very simple, very subtle.


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

You're probably right. But to do it properly only takes 20 seconds. So it's not like you're saving any real time to take the shortcut.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

Mick_Mach said:


> You're probably right. But to do it properly only takes 20 seconds. So it's not like you're saving any real time to take the shortcut.


But I repeat...I tried the proper method and the adjustment was at the end of it's travel. Something has been miswelded and is out a few degrees. Best guess is there is a robot out there that is slightly out of calibration. The fact that 9 of 11 new machines at my dealer had the same issue kinda proves that.


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

Gatekeeper said:


> But I repeat...I tried the proper method and the adjustment was at the end of it's travel.


You did it wrong, you've been wrong. Especially when you said you were 100% certain it couldn't be adjusted. You just don't know how, and that's ok. Neither did I, until the tech showed me. 

Either way, we pay the dealer for a PDI and ultimately it's their fault for delivering it like that. But really, it's not a big deal.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

Mick_Mach said:


> You did it wrong, you've been wrong. Especially when you said you were 100% certain it couldn't be adjusted. You just don't know how, and that's ok. Neither did I, until the tech showed me.
> 
> Either way, we pay the dealer for a PDI and ultimately it's their fault for delivering it like that. But really, it's not a big deal.


I hope we never cross paths again...I think I have a lot to offer this group with my background, but I don't need the misery of dealing with you angry people.

Admins...this could be such a good site, but you have a cancer here.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Nov 8, 2021)

One last word since I apparently insulted people here who are somehow in love with a particular brand name....took my brand new blower out for a 10 minute test to make sure it fit through my gates etc...after 5 minutes the headlamp flashes constantly. Gotta love the quality of Made in the USA.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

That's why they call it Karma for not being nice to Old people. Lol


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Gatekeeper said:


> Gotta love the quality of Made in the USA.


And not setup/tested properly in Canada?


----------



## Woodpecker (Jan 31, 2021)

tabora said:


> In this video @ 36:05 (I've queued it there), you can see what John Franco (and I) did to "fix" our interlock after installing the Oxford grips.





tabora said:


> In this video @ 36:05 (I've queued it there), you can see what John Franco (and I) did to "fix" our interlock after installing the Oxford grips.


Thank you Tabora for posting video and everyone else's input on this problem. I got a new Hss1332 late last year and that was my biggest problem the few times I got to use it. lubricated the heck out of the lever assembly and slammed lever down firmly and it would lock. Now a 30 second adjustment and it works like a dream. All I need now is some snow!


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

Okay, well the TL;DR is like others have said: when I reassembled everything it worked but did not work until EVERYTHING was put back together and tightened up.

*IF *anyone has this issue, I'd recommend loosening the two bolts on the auger handle on the side and retightening them. Maybe that would have been enough. Based on the video that was posted, I'd guess it would be. Anyway, here was my journey and some pics if anyone is ever curious.

Details:

The dealer sent me some pictures of the manual (that were either for a different machine or they are rough diagrams.) It didn't tell me much but it was clear that I wasn't voiding a warranty to play around myself for this issue.


I removed the plastic cover (little tricky to be honest.)
Picture 1: both handles disengaged
Picture 2: only auger engaged
Picture 3: both handles engaged (sorry for the bad picture but I was holding one of the handles with my chin)

Either the ‘gear’ with the auger clutch needs to be back further or the drive clutch lever needs to move the lock more forward. If I remove the auger lever cable (can be seen in picture 1 circled in green) then everything seemed to move far enough to lock though I’m not sure how good of a gauge for potential success that is since, with the cable removed, there is no ’spring’ forcing the auger lever to lift.

Based on that, I thought it might be worth a try to see if there is an adjustment for auger cable.
1)









2)









3)










I tried to adjust both cables so that the drive clutch engages the ‘locking pin' sooner and the auger handle engages the gear sooner (picture 4 to see the cable adjustment location.) This almost fixed the issue as I was able to get the auger handle to stay locked on occasion (like 30% of the time) but then it stopped working completely when I reassemble everything...maybe I didn't re-tighten everything enough? Either way, the cables seem to be a fine-tune adjustment but did not solve the problem so I put the nuts from both cables back to the center.

I also tried to check if the spring for the locking pin could be tightened but it definitely is not meant to be wound one more time around. If it could be tightened then it might solve the problem since I can push the locking pin further (with both handles engaged) and then it hooks into the gear.
4)










Finally, I took the plastic cover off again because something was fitting right. Played around a bit more but got fed up so I reassembled everything and was going to tell the dealer they needed to come to fix the issue. And wouldn't you know it, when I reassembled everything completely and tightly it freaking worked! Guess I'll really be able to give it a test of longevity at the next snowfall but I took it for a spin (auger housing raised) and seemed to work fine.
*Question for everyone though, do you know what sort of grease is used around the spring and locking mechanism? *Can be seen well in picture 3. A lot has worn off in all this fiddling around. I'm honestly hesitant to take it apart as put on the grease in case it stops working but guessing it is meant to be lubricated.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

lostincanada said:


> Question for everyone though, do you know what sort of grease is used around the spring and locking mechanism?


Pro Honda White Lithium Grease, most likely.








Pro Honda White Lithium Grease


Nobody offers a more comprehensive line of motorcycle-specific oils and chemicals than Pro Honda. Developed through the performance and durability testing of professional racing, these Honda motorcycle oil and service products are crafted to the same high exacting standards as your Honda. Heavy...




www.motosport.com


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

tabora said:


> Pro Honda White Lithium Grease, most likely.


thanks! Do you think any white lithium grease would work? Already have some for a travel trailer.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

lostincanada said:


> Do you think any white lithium grease would work?


Absolutely! I just purchased my spray white lithium grease at the hardware store...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I get my white lithium spray grease at Walmart, along with my carb cleaner, starting fluid, etc ....


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

Perfect! Great to know I can use the white lithium grease spray I already have! Thanks tabora and oneacer!


----------

